# [GEN] Dogs rescued from Jackson County puppy mill approaching adoption ... - Access N



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.accessnorthga.com/detail.php%3Fn%3D209468%26c%3D10&cid=1210706187&ei=qYMjSK_lBZG6ygTnnN30Bg&usg=AFrqEzdAkkSeemdWUX-NJcKRfsAU-wjKTg">Dogs rescued from Jackson County <b>puppy mill</b> approaching adoption <b>...</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Access North Georgia, GA -</font> <nobr>Apr 29, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Bryan Williams Staff NICHOLSON – Three-hundred dogs seized from a farm in Nicholson in February may soon be available for adoption. <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-1&fd=R&url=http://www.news-leader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080428/COMMUNITIES0501/804300336/1146&cid=1210706187&ei=qYMjSK_lBZG6ygTnnN30Bg&usg=AFrqEzdPxxsCFoGHQbWGrzHb_-zNkObnPw">Confronting abandoned dog woes</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>News-Leader.com</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1210706187><nobr>all 3 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

